# 1st Iraq vet, then pro cheerleader



## Marauder06 (Aug 1, 2013)

http://shine.yahoo.com/work-money/megan-welter-cardinals-cheerleader-iraq-veteran-174500944.html



> Megan Welter is not your typical pro-football cheerleader. There is no denying the sport is tough—cheerleading accounts for 60-70 percent of catastrophic injuries among female high school athletes—but this 28-year-old member of the Arizona Cardinals squad has a background not generally associated with pompoms and hot pants. She's a United States Army veteran who served as a platoon leader in Iraq.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish she was my PL for fucks sake. I would take that "no fraternizing" rule and fucking burn it. We would date, then marry, then have two kids - one to enlist in the Army and one to enlist in the Marine Corps. One would be enlisted and one would be an officer (I would protest this but lose).


----------



## Dame (Aug 1, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I wish she was my PL for fucks sake. I would take that "no fraternizing" rule and fucking burn it. We would date, then marry, then have two kids - one to enlist in the Army and one to enlist in the Marine Corps. One would be enlisted and one would be an officer (I would protest this but lose).


Wow. You've been thinking about this a while. You have your dress picked out already? :-"


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2013)

@Marine0311 she looks like she would break you, physically and mentally.


----------



## Dame (Aug 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> @Marine0311 she looks like she would break you, physically and mentally.


I'm thinking that's the attraction.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> @Marine0311 she looks like she would break you, physically and mentally.



I don't think so. I train in MMA, Tapout, Strikeforce and UFC


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I don't think so. I train in MMA, Tapout, Strikeforce and UFC


 
Bah!  She's a chick, she'd show you a little nipple or lean in for a kiss and then she'd go in for the kill while you're drooling on your toes.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Bah!  She's a chick, she'd show you a little nipple or lean in for a kiss and then she'd go in for the kill while you're drooling on your toes.



What the fuck ever! I would break her down so fast she would....well it doesn't matter because she would only wear "USMC" themed t-shirts around the house!


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2013)

And she was Signal. Where were those SIGO's "back in the day?" This is bullshit...


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 1, 2013)

Both kids would be Army, she does not look like she could produce anything with an IQ below .6 to qualify for the Marine Corp.....just saying


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 1, 2013)

I would salute her every morning...


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 1, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Both kids would be Army, she does not look like she could produce anything with an IQ below .6 to qualify for the Marine Corp.....just saying



Nobody asked your Negative Nancy opinion.



surgicalcric said:


> I would salute her every morning...



No you wouldn't because she would be married to me. I don't share. Yeah we are brothers but look what happened today to Simon Cowell......


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not saying she's "Leave my wife" hot but she is "Let's wreck the UCMJ and sort out my marriage later" hot. There are subtle differences...


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 1, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> Nobody asked your Negative Nancy opinion.


You are correct, but I give my wisdom freely which is based on knowledge. Which can only better the people I dispense it upon. Have a very happy PB day


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> And she was Signal. Where were those SIGO's "back in the day?" This is bullshit...


 
I've seen a few up here but they always get stuck in the blackhole of cubicles that is our HQ or in the AF.  The Army never gets any eye candy.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 1, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> I would salute her every morning...


 
With my Johnson...

F.M.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 1, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> And she was Signal.



And hopefully not a lesbian but if she is I'll just watch with my judging eyes.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> @Marine0311 she looks like she would break you, physically and mentally.


Funny you would say that -- looks like the boyfriend cheated on her and she "assaulted" him. 

Dude's a pussy for giving the video to the media, IMO.

http://www.azfamily.com/news/local/Celebrated-Cardinals-cheerleader-in-legal-trouble-217918961.html


----------



## Teufel (Aug 1, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I wish she was my PL for fucks sake. I would take that "no fraternizing" rule and fucking burn it. We would date, then marry, then have two kids - one to enlist in the Army and one to enlist in the Marine Corps. One would be enlisted and one would be an officer (I would protest this but lose).



Looks like she needs some officer mentorship.  I'm available.  She's welcome at my patrol base any time!  I mean she would have to leave in the morning of course, but that's just SOP.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 1, 2013)

Damn, definitely not marriage material.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 1, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> What the fuck ever! I would break her down so fast she would....well it doesn't matter because she would only wear "USMC" themed t-shirts around the house!



I almost passed out from laughing so hard.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 1, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> Damn, definitely not marriage material.


Hell, I'm not marriage material.  So much in common.  What's her number?  I have a recon t shirt in my closet she could work on earning.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 1, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Looks like she needs some officer mentorship.



I just don't see that working.  Two people with birdshit on their shoulders both trying to claim credit for each others orgasm when neither did any work sounds like an encounter doomed to failure to me


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 1, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Hell, I'm not marriage material.  So much in common.  What's her number?  I have a recon t shirt in my closet she could work on earning.



lol, sir are you gonna put her through an A&S course for that shirt?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 2, 2013)

Eh....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 2, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Funny you would say that -- looks like the boyfriend cheated on her and she "assaulted" him.
> 
> Dude's a pussy for giving the video to the media, IMO.
> 
> http://www.azfamily.com/news/local/Celebrated-Cardinals-cheerleader-in-legal-trouble-217918961.html


No, it was game on the second she tried to play victim.  Domestic Violence charge has life altering implications in this country.  She should have just moved on when she thought he was dipping his wick elsewhere.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 2, 2013)

SOWT said:


> No, it was game on the second she tried to play victim.  Domestic Violence charge has life altering implications in this country.  She should have just moved on when she thought he was dipping his wick elsewhere.



100% concur.  Looks like she beat on this dude and then called the cops on him!  He needed to get in front of that with a dash of the truth before she ruined his name and possibly threw his ass in jail.  What a crazy b*tch.  She was looking pretty beat in the face on her mug shot but I think Jesus did that to her and not her boyfriend.  I guess make up can work wonders.






I'd still hit it.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 2, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I'd still hit it.


Bwahahahaha!

I guess you know your women then.


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I guess make up can work wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes and yes. There's a make-up artist who has taken before and after photos of porn stars and the differences for some can be frightening. You can do a lot to improve a person's appearance.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 2, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Yes and yes. There's a make-up artist who has taken before and after photos of porn stars and the differences for some can be frightening. You can do a lot to improve a person's appearance.



I saw those. Those chicks look terrible.


----------



## JHD (Aug 2, 2013)

Crazy is as crazy does.  This girl needs to get some help, although her ex boyfriend is no winner either.  It could be that the two of them brought out the absolute worst in each other and they stayed together long past the day they should have gone their separate ways.

And yes, make up, and I will bet some airbrushing, assisted in those photos of her as a cheerleader.


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Chris16 (Aug 2, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Yes and yes. There's a make-up artist who has taken before and after photos of porn stars and the differences for some can be frightening. You can do a lot to improve a person's appearance.







Like that you mean ?


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yipes!!!


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 2, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> Like that you mean ?



Just let me continue to live this lie that all pornstars don't walk around like that offset.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd still hit it like I was the water boy at the end of a football team train.


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> Just let me continue to live this lie that all pornstars don't walk around like that offset.


You mean you want to believe they don't look like this offset 





I'm just double checking.....


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 2, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I'd still hit it like I was the water boy at the end of a football team train.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 2, 2013)

Shes' not into all you spec ops types.....she digs the computer nerd.......



I got this one men....stand down......


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 3, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Shes' not into all you spec ops types.....she digs the computer nerd.......
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one men....stand down......


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2013)

*Arizona Cardinals cheerleader and Army vet arrested for beating boyfriend*

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...friend-victim-article-1.1415958#ixzz2b9O0t6vx



Video of the attack. The boyfriend is a faggot IMO.

http://www.azfamily.com/video?video=7349149280bf255fffd7020130a0415c30d66123

Hey @Marine0311 still want to fuck her brains out?  She's HOT al naturale!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2013)

pardus said:


> *Arizona Cardinals cheerleader and Army vet arrested for beating boyfriend*
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...friend-victim-article-1.1415958#ixzz2b9O0t6vx
> 
> ...


I call shotgun!


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2013)

That photo's nothing a shower and some vodka can't fix. Game on!


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 5, 2013)

pardus said:


> *Arizona Cardinals cheerleader and Army vet arrested for beating boyfriend*
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...friend-victim-article-1.1415958#ixzz2b9O0t6vx
> 
> ...


 

Yes I do. Her BF must have been a pussy anyway. I would teach her old school by trapping her in the camel clutch. You have no idea my mad skills. I am a 6th degree black blet in TapoutUFC.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 5, 2013)

pardus said:


> *Arizona Cardinals cheerleader and Army vet arrested for beating boyfriend*
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...friend-victim-article-1.1415958#ixzz2b9O0t6vx
> 
> ...



fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2013)

I hate Marines!


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 5, 2013)

pardus said:


> I hate Marines!


 

We hate you also you sheep fucker! Just because you won't be invited to the wedding doesn't warrant your "hate".

Fucker


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2013)

HAHA CUNTY!


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2013)

Geez, @pardus what's with all the hate? Is it because she has a vagina or because we won't sleep with you?


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Geez, @pardus what's with all the hate? Is it because she has a vagina or because we won't sleep with you?


 

Both.


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Geez, @pardus what's with all the hate? Is it because she has a vagina or because we won't sleep with you?



HA, I saw crazy a long time ago. Many hours behind bars thinking, "why did she do that?" will do that to ya! LOL! 

In the words of Billy, You better run, you better run on home!


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 6, 2013)

pardus said:


> Hey @Marine0311 still want to fuck her brains out?  She's HOT al naturale!


I will answer in his stead.....







@Teufel


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 6, 2013)

Woooo she's feisty!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 6, 2013)

She's the kind of bitch that gets a donkey punch with a thorazine kicker.

How does that work??  Oh ho ho, funny you should ask!!  You proceed as normal, just right before The Moment of Truth, you jam a syringe with plenty of thorazine in her, then proceed as normal.  That causes her head to pop up, target of opportunity, and when you really deck her she's out for ages.  Good shit if you need to make a hasty retreat from her level of psycho.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 6, 2013)

Uh.....

Was I just witness to a rape manifesto?


----------



## Muppet (Aug 6, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> She's the kind of bitch that gets a donkey punch with a thorazine kicker.
> 
> How does that work??  Oh ho ho, funny you should ask!!  You proceed as normal, just right before The Moment of Truth, you jam a syringe with plenty of thorazine in her, then proceed as normal.  That causes her head to pop up, target of opportunity, and when you really deck her she's out for ages.  Good shit if you need to make a hasty retreat from her level of psycho.


 
Can you send that to me in a P.D.F. file so I can save it?

F.M.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 6, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> She's the kind of bitch that gets a donkey punch with a thorazine kicker.
> 
> How does that work??  Oh ho ho, funny you should ask!!  You proceed as normal, just right before The Moment of Truth, you jam a syringe with plenty of thorazine in her, then proceed as normal.  That causes her head to pop up, target of opportunity, and when you really deck her she's out for ages.  Good shit if you need to make a hasty retreat from her level of psycho.



Wow, that's more awesome than the switcheroo.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 6, 2013)

She's obviously crazy and has makeup applied with a putty knife, but she's got amazing hair!


----------



## RetPara (Aug 6, 2013)

After watching the 'assualt' video and some other news on this....

a.  Boyfriend is a REAL wooz...  I'm going to video my girlfriend beating the shit out of me and pulling my hair....

b.  She was drunk.

She's not crazy...  at least compared to some of the strippers I used to.....  date?   She just had an abortion a few days previously according to at least one report.  

If you really piss off a woman... especially a woman who is intoxicated...  YOU will get probably receive at least one smack up side the head.... before you realize that it's gotten physical.

I doubt this will be considered domestic violence.   She pleads to a D&D, does community service.....   

Once upon a time, long ago & faraway....  used to do 'security' for a private establishment when I was in Japan...   What was shown in the video was mild compared to a drunk, Acid freaking, 115 lb chick who was raised in dojo and needed to beat up any round eye male she could get her claws (1.5 inch natural fingernails) into because she still hand anger issues with the Marine who had knocked her and rotated home alone....

If I had been prosecuted at an even more tender age for getting drunk and getting into fights....   my life would be entirely different....


Racing Kitty...  please expound on your last post or at least your experience with Thorazine.....


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 6, 2013)

It was pretty amusing how she made that quip about her boyfriend slamming her head on the tile after he told he she was being recorded.  

Assuming the judge does not grant her the plumbing pass (more likely than not), then she deserves everything that she gets - and double that for pulling the 'woman-as-perpetual-victim' card to try and bypass any legal accountability for her idiocy and instead transfer the blame onto the target of her assault.


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 6, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> She's the kind of bitch that gets a donkey punch with a thorazine kicker.
> 
> How does that work??  Oh ho ho, funny you should ask!!  You proceed as normal, just right before The Moment of Truth, you jam a syringe with plenty of thorazine in her, then proceed as normal.  That causes her head to pop up, target of opportunity, and when you really deck her she's out for ages.  Good shit if you need to make a hasty retreat from her level of psycho.


----------



## AngelsSix (Aug 12, 2013)

Personally, from a woman's standpoint, I think abortion is disgusting.  I always wondered why women will have unprotected sex knowing that it can result in a pregnancy.  

 

It's my experience that most men wouldn't give this woman a second glance on the street if she looked like this.  Which is why she probably isn't wearing makeup.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 12, 2013)

AngelsSix said:


> It's my experience that most men wouldn't give this woman a second glance on the street if she looked like this.  Which is why she probably isn't wearing makeup.



Ehhh I don't know.... you should probably read some of the earlier posts in this thread.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2013)

AngelsSix said:


> Personally, from a woman's standpoint, I think abortion is disgusting.  I always wondered why women will have unprotected sex knowing that it can result in a pregnancy.
> 
> View attachment 8943
> 
> It's my experience that most men wouldn't give this woman a second glance on the street if she looked like this.  Which is why she probably isn't wearing makeup.


It's a booking shot.  I bet she isn't bad looking without makeup, but sober.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 12, 2013)

No one looks hot in their mugshot.


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

AngelsSix said:


> Personally, from a woman's standpoint, I think abortion is disgusting.  I always wondered why women will have unprotected sex knowing that it can result in a pregnancy.



Its not nice for sure, but mistakes do happen, so does rape...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 12, 2013)

SOWT said:


> It's a booking shot.  I bet she isn't bad looking without makeup, but sober.



Mugshots have the same effect as meth...either one is guarentee'd to double yer trailer trash level in photos.....


----------



## JHD (Aug 12, 2013)

She had been crying her eyes out, I'm sure, which will make your eyes swell, your skin blotchy, your face puffy, etc.  And fighting with your BF will take the pretty right out of a girl.  These are all bad things.

She cleans up really well with makeup and having her hair done.  Even with airbrushing, etc., she is attractive.  Yeah, I'm a female, but I don't play for the other team.  Trying to be objective.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I'm a female, and I think she's downright disgusting.  

Just remember guys, seeing a woman's booking photo is generally an approximation of what you'll see the morning after.  This one is coyote ugly, and I'm sure every single one of you who proclaimed you'd hit it would be gnawing your arm off the next morning...   :wall:  

LL


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 12, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Well, I'm a female, and I think she's downright disgusting.
> 
> Just remember guys, seeing a woman's booking photo is generally an approximation of what you'll see the morning after.  This one is coyote ugly, and I'm sure every single one of you who proclaimed you'd hit it would be gnawing your arm off the next morning...   :wall:
> 
> LL



I think you underestimate some of the gems we... errrrr they've woken up next to.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 12, 2013)

My 9 grade English teacher use to work for a cosmetic company. She told us and I quote "If you can see a girl without makeup and she is still beautiful to you then she is marriage material" I followed her advice


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

"Mr Pardus, these look like bite marks on your arm, tell me what happened"

"Well you see Doctor, I was at the pub last night..."  :wall:


----------



## JHD (Aug 12, 2013)

I respectfully disagree with you LL.  Getting a good night's rest is far different than the trauma of drinking, fighting and getting arrested really late at night.  Even if she did bring it on herself.

I saw one pic of her in her Army uniform, no make up, and she looked decent.  I will see if I can find it again and post it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 12, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> My 9 grade English teacher use to work for a cosmetic company. She told us and I quote "If you can see a girl without makeup and she is still beautiful to you then she is marriage material" I followed her advice



And you married her.......


----------



## policemedic (Aug 12, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Well, I'm a female, and I think she's downright disgusting.
> 
> Just remember guys, seeing a woman's booking photo is generally an approximation of what you'll see the morning after.  This one is coyote ugly, and I'm sure every single one of you who proclaimed you'd hit it would be gnawing your arm off the next morning...   :wall:
> 
> LL



You're assuming we'd be there when the sun came up.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 12, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> My 9 grade English teacher use to work for a cosmetic company. She told us and I quote "If you can see a girl without makeup and she is still beautiful to you then she is marriage material" I followed her advice


 
My Kim was beautiful w/o makeup. I will always remember that.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2013)

policemedic said:


> You're assuming we'd be there when the sun came up.


Beat me to it.

LOL.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2013)

policemedic said:


> No one looks hot in their mugshot.



Dunno about that one.  







http://en.rocketnews24.com/2012/08/26/too-cute-for-jail-super-hot-mugshots/


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 12, 2013)

dibbs


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> dibbs


 
Some fat bitch named "Bubbles" already beat you to it elbow deep.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> dibbs


I want the one on the lower left.
You can have the rest.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 12, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I want the one on the lower left.
> You can have the rest.



It's amazing what you can find on the internet.

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Meagan_Mccullough_4616346/


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> It's amazing what you can find on the internet.
> 
> http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Meagan_Mccullough_4616346/


 
The comments section....for once I'm happy to read the comments section of anything on the Net.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 12, 2013)

JHD said:


> I saw one pic of her in her Army uniform, no make up, and she looked decent.  I will see if I can find it again and post it.















RackMaster said:


> Dunno about that one.
> 
> http://sociorocketnewsen.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/f40d6ead-s.jpg?w=560&h=315



Where's Lindsey Lohan and Casey Anthony?


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 12, 2013)

JHD said:


> I saw one pic of her in her Army uniform, no make up, and she looked decent.  I will see if I can find it again and post it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 12, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I want the one on the lower left.
> You can have the rest.



yer left or my left.....:blkeye:


----------



## JHD (Aug 13, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> your post



Yes, these are the pix I saw.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 13, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Dunno about that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 13, 2013)

policemedic said:


> I stand corrected


 
Must be just the trash you arrest near you that altered your perception. :-"


----------



## Seajack (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey girl,


----------

